
Amazing Street View Imagery of a desolated Svalbard (perfect for zombie movie) - gyllen
http://www.mapillary.com/map/im/t9GtlYxeWrFZRHnf0puXsg/photo
======
gyllen
Haha yeah I image this album playing in the back
[https://open.spotify.com/album/6K9ZtqVb5M45fRUUP1GIux](https://open.spotify.com/album/6K9ZtqVb5M45fRUUP1GIux)

------
jwow
Just add some scary music

